# Yeah so, Philos is a douche.



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

I've been here longer than you and I defy you to post anything I wrote that was putting anyone else down.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2011)

damn wtf man, philos bugged lol.. I feel the ban hammer coming


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

Mmmm, im pretty flabbergasted at all this


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2011)

Why are some people so unkind???


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

Philos said:


> Why are some people so unkind???


So what was up with that?


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2011)

Brandy,

I'm worried.. I'm thinking you may have run out of weed. Is that why you've gone a bit psycho? Hang in there bro.. I used to smoke too (no where near as much as you though) so I can understand some of the withdrawal symptoms you're probably going through, the psychosis, lack of musical inspiration, etc..

If this is true (about the weed) does it mean your 2nd album might be delayed? That's gonna hurt a lot of people. I for one don't even want to think about it. Is there anything we can do to get you another shipment pronto? Anything? Will a couple of k's be enough to tide you over for a week or two?

Come on people!! Let's help Brandy. !! He deserves it!!


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

Philos said:


> [Nonsensical rant from Philos]


Listen buddy, I don't know what this is all about. Have we ever even spoken before? I'm not sure if you're aware but I've only ever been high twice, maybe you have me confused with someone else? As for not seeing anything I've posted with any substance, I used to post a lot about the subject of this site but eventually I started recovering and got tired of talking about it. This lead to me just trying to add humor to the site, usually by posting memes.

So why are you singling me out when they're are already a wealthy amount of scumbags that troll this site?


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

I see this as a positive thing, we still behave like normal humans when it comes to this sort of things!

PS: Philos, my 4th album is coming out next week, you need to get it!


----------



## DiscoStick (Dec 13, 2009)

That is a bit of a douchey message.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2011)

Don Steffa said:


> I see this as a positive thing, we still behave like normal humans when it comes to this sort of things!
> 
> PS: Philos, my 4th album is coming out next week, you need to get it!


It's on order!


----------

